# Swollen eyelid



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,

My little puppy, Mia, has been having bad tearing and even a gooey eye discharge. She is close to 15 wks old. She saw the vet last Fri for her vaccinations and the vet said there was no infection. I wash her face a couple times a day. Well, today after giving her a bath, I noticed a small swollen area on her bottom eyelid (centered). I also did not see any of the usual gooey stuff. I called my vet's office, but they said she cannot see Mia until tomorrow at 3:00pm. They said since she's acting normal that it's okay to wait. I am wondering if it really is an infection. This vets office is top notch, but this makes me feel like I need to find one that has late hours AND will take walk-ins. I really don't like waiting around on issues like this.

Anyone have any experiences like this?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like some sort of infection to me with the discharge, but she will be fine until tomorrow afternoon. Just try and make sure the eye area stays clean and dry until then.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for responding. Since she is still so active, I feel a lot better about waiting until tomorrow. This is my first AKC purebred Maltese, so I have never faced any of the tear staining issues (always had Poddles in the past). I did unknowingly buy a mixed breed Maltese in January. But, after my mom lost her 12 year old Yorkie soon after, I gave her my puppy because she was so depressed and needed something to care for. It was the best gift I could have given her....she loves him. He is the sweetest puppy ever. It was hard parting with him (even though he wasn't what I was told he was). I knew that my mom would be happy with his temperament and I was right. However, I did learn my lesson about only buying from a reputable breeder. I so wanted to go online and warn others about this breeder.

Anyway, my husband found a reputable breeder and he got me the most precious little Maltese.


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

Update:

It turns out that Mia has a sty. I have to give her antibiotics for 10 days. My vet said that sometimes the little ones may need their tear ducts opened and that this is especially true for the smaller babies. I'm praying that she is healed quickly from this. I think she is a little irritated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jas-malt said:


> Update:
> 
> It turns out that Mia has a sty. I have to give her antibiotics for 10 days. My vet said that sometimes the little ones may need their tear ducts opened and that this is especially true for the smaller babies. I'm praying that she is healed quickly from this. I think she is a little irritated.


Relieved that it's that. It's weird but I seem to get them more as I've gotten older. Not sure why but once when I went to the ophthalmologist he kind of scraped my upper eyelid with something and said the removed several. They usually don't both me.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, poor baby. Glad you know what it is now, though, I'm sure it will heal quickly.


----------

